# Your cat might be spoilt if...



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...when you met him, he was crying of near starvation and cold, now he's crying because the 5 different kinds of food you served him for breakfast in bed to choose from are not exactly what he wanted for breakfast today.

Next?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The door to the pool area must be open even if it's raining and they have no intention of going out.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

.. he needs his own 'glass' to drink out of sitting beside yours - his water bowl is NOT the thing made for him to drink out of -


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

..he cries because you refuse to hold him up to the ceiling so he can catch the fly after trying it once and getting scratch marks down your face.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

....He has two insulated houses, (one heated and inside the garage) complete with fleece covered mattresses, three other beds in different locations in the garage, and the ever-present bag of treats, which he gets with a "meow" to anyone who passes by. Oh, and the sliced deli beef topping to his dish of dry food in the morning and the sliced deli turkey in the afternoon. Did I mention he was a "wild cat"?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, you did, and you also mentioned that you hate people who spoil their cats LOL


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...he whines when at 1:00 am you refuse to take him down to the garden for a stroll. And when you start explaining why not, he interrupts you by whining louder than you're talking - like any domestic argument.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

you and your hubby are squished into the smallest corner of the bed possible so as not to disturb the cats while they're sleeping 
NB: Wicket fell off the bed last night--it's on the floor, so no big deal, except he grabbed onto my husband's back on the way down....guess who got his nails clipped today?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL Wicket got a manicure 

...he looks at you with astonished eyes of disappointment and betrayal that say "What! You, of all people, would do THIS to me?" as if you were abandoning him in the streets again - when all you did is take him off your computer chair and place him gently in his royal bed to nap there instead.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You're perfectly comfortable but you put the air on because the cat seems hot.


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

Noah, a near 20lb cat, pushes me off the pillow, so his WHOLE body can sleep on it... then chews the remaining hairs from MY head off (while i was sleeping), so they are no longer on the pillow with him. yes, he is spoiled rotten! .... i also had more layers in my hair than i wanted, after needing to get it cut to blend in with Noah's 'work.'


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

also, the kitties do not want their cat treats. they want the whipped cream and drizzle from my mochas/coffees! i have to monitor my coffee or a paw gets in and scoops out whipped cream.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

When your $1,500 laptop got more use as a cat bed than as a computer.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

When you buy an entire separate freezer so you can store their raw food.

Ok. I'll shut up now before I have to smack myself


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

You refuse to go back into your apartment after you leave to get something you forgot because you don't want to "trick" them into thinking you came back and aren't leaving again.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

^^^ done that. Ack, I forgot my ...ehh forget it.

..when I'm sitting on the couch with the cats passed out on top of my lap/using my leg as a pillow, and I REALLY want to change the channel but the remote is too far.. or I'm REALLY thirsty and want to go into the kitchen.. or I REALLY have to use the bathroom.. but cannot bear to disturb the sleeping kitties.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I often tell Eric to move over, so he is hanging off the bed, because Sinatra looks like he needs more room.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

blondie1483 said:


> ^^^ done that. Ack, I forgot my ...ehh forget it.
> 
> ..when I'm sitting on the couch with the cats passed out on top of my lap/using my leg as a pillow, and I REALLY want to change the channel but the remote is too far.. or I'm REALLY thirsty and want to go into the kitchen.. or I REALLY have to use the bathroom.. but cannot bear to disturb the sleeping kitties.


I COMPLETELY understand that one. 

When you come home after a 10 hour day at work, completely exhausted, and starving because you worked through your lunch break, yet you prepare their food first and sit with them, watching them chow down, before even thinking of yourself.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

When you spend more money on cat food paying attention to all the ingredients to make sure it is healthy. And not paying so much attention when buying food for yourself.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Midnight refuses to lay on a box she's claimed unless one of my ex-husband's t-shirts on on top of it. If it's not there, she'll meow her head off at him until he puts one of his shirts up there, but it has to be folded a certain way. She won't lay down until it's folded to her specifications. Silly girl!


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

When your wife says, "You love that **** cat more than me." 
Trust me, your responds should not be, "Maybe the cat brings me more pleasure." Been there. Was in the doghouse, not the cathouse for, a long while. lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, you're lucky your wife didn't pee on your side of the bed.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

When there is more cat furniture than people furniture in your living room. When you spend more on food for them than food for yourself. When you get off a 12 hour overnight shift and just want to sleep but spend an hour playing with and cuddling the kitties first because they are lonely.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

my4kitties, now THAT is a spoilt cat!!!  

And a very nice ex husband!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

...when you find yourself at 4 am, about to pass out, playing with him with his feather teaser to appease his meowing & pouncing that woke you up in the first place.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

.....you sleep on top of the covers and across the foot of the bed because you didn't want to disturb the cat.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

she gets too much food and pets and holding them for a long time...


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

....You are awakened by barking foxes at 0330 and you get up to let your "wild cat" into the garage. You give him his heated deli beef on top of fresh dry cat food and close the door so he will "feel safe".


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Beans said:


> ...when you find yourself at 4 am, about to pass out, playing with him with his feather teaser to appease his meowing & pouncing that woke you up in the first place.


Ditto word by word!!


----------

